# "BOX SQUATS"



## loki09789 (Dec 23, 2004)

I know that I am not a fan of this particular excercise for MANY reasons, but I was interested in some other views on it.

BOX SQUAT:

1.  Start in standard Squat position with wts/straight bar across Traps (NOT resting on shoulders/spine).

2.  Lower down until you are literally sitting on a bench/box (thus shifting the load form the feet/legs to the base of the spin).

3.  Press heels into floor to generate force upward, transferring the load back into the feet/legs.

4.  drive up into the standing position again.

NOTE:  Some programs actually suggest that you roll your hips while in the sit position - flatting the back and then returning to a Lorditic arch before #3.  They also suggest using more than your normal wts and reducing the reps.

I am VERY concerned about this because the BIGGER/FASTER/STRONGER training program that the students are using in the school to prepare for sports uses this approach to the 'box squat.'  Box squats are dangerous because of the extreme difficulty/technicallity of the exercise under load, the spinal compression that is intensified during the sitting phase AND the disengage of the lower back during the hip rolling variation....


----------



## triwahine (Jan 20, 2005)

Box squats are another way of teaching proper technique in squatting.  Too many people shift their weight forward, thus forcing the knees beyond the toes.  The knees should never pass the toes when squatting to a parallel position.  I have used the box as a way of reminding my student-athletes to start sitting back before going into a squat.  What I mean is don't come forward.  The box acts as a seat: I say "start moving as if you were going to sit on the box."  I've corrected way too many kids and have reduced the amount of lower back pain they have felt as well as decreased knee pain.  Also, look up when doing this.  Hope it helps.


----------



## Shirt Ripper (Oct 24, 2005)

You don't necessarily have to have the bar on the upper traps (Oly style squat), you can hold it lower (across the post delt) for increased leverage (powerlifting style squat).

I practiced the BFS manner pf box squatting for years, an actually had great success.  I now understand (I was young then) much better the mechanics of the body and this specific movement and thus do it correctly.  A key teaching point in the box is not "sitting down" onto it, one needs to break at the hip first when squatting, not the knees, and sit _back_ into the movement.  This places the stress on the prime movers in the movement, the posterior chain.  The brunt of the weight does not need to be completely transfered onto the box (and thus lower spine) but the eccentric-concentric chain simply must be broken.  The stretch reflex action of the muscles is cut off. Within the powerlifting community this style is widely practiced and hugely successful.
The idea of squatting back instead of down has a few reasons.  First, when you watch and athlete (or average Joe) squat for the first time they instincively bend at the knees and go "straight" down.  Problem is, typically, this sends their shoulders, and the weight, forward over the toes and even infront of them.  The weight should be over the feet (which is obvious).  Squatting back on a box makes it easier to teach to avoid this because you can squat _way_ back.  This is tied into the "knee over the toe" issue, which was mentioned.  Now, I don't buy into this for most athletes meaning the knee over the toes is not a hugely dangerous position but it certainly has it points of concern.  Powerlifters keep the knee back because stress on the patela tendon from huge tonnage is detrimental.  Athletes most likely will not see this workload in the squat alone.  By still is a good rule to follow, biomechanically speaking.

As per usual with me, this post was long and jumbled, I apologize, but you said you wanted another take on the exercise so I gave something.


----------



## searcher (Oct 25, 2005)

Here is a little food for thought.   I have another post discussing my recurrent Inguinal Hernia.   After talking to the surgeon he said that a guy should never do squats.   This will lead many times to a hernia or inflamation in this area.   The problem with doing squats is that it puts to much pressure on the lower abs and core muscles.   This in turn will rip the inguinal canal.   He does several surguries per month from guys doing squats.   

Squat at your own risk!!!!


----------



## arnisador (Oct 25, 2005)

If not squats--what should we be doing for thighs? I do squats, lunges, and step-ups.


----------



## Shirt Ripper (Oct 25, 2005)

searcher said:
			
		

> Here is a little food for thought. I have another post discussing my recurrent Inguinal Hernia. After talking to the surgeon he said that a guy should never do squats. This will lead many times to a hernia or inflamation in this area. The problem with doing squats is that it puts to much pressure on the lower abs and core muscles. This in turn will rip the inguinal canal. He does several surguries per month from guys doing squats.
> 
> Squat at your own risk!!!!


 
Did you ask him to back it up with research?  Most people squat incredibly wrong, and most think they do it right, this is always bad for you and most likely lead to injury, for example hernia.

Correction:
Squat _bad_ at your own risk!


----------

